# Skyrim Enderal - jetzt Preloaden



## Batze (1. Juli 2016)

Wer möchte kann jetzt Enderal schon Preloaden.
Auf der Hersteller Page sind seit Gestern Doanload Links für den Preload freigegeben worden. Bei Release (zwischen dem 1.-3.07) braucht es dann nur noch den eigenen Launcher und man kann sofort loslegen und entgeht dem üblichen Download Servercrash.
Kleiner Tipp, über Torrent geht es momentan sehr schnell, konnte mit Full Speed runterladen.


----------



## HanFred (1. Juli 2016)

Den vollen Speed hatte ich zwar nicht mehr, aber Download in einer Viertelstunde ist immer noch passabel. Danke für den Tipp, ich freue mich schon sehr auf das Game und fand bereits Nehrim toll.


----------



## Batze (1. Juli 2016)

Ich habe knapp 30 Minuten gebraucht, hab aber auch nur ne 32er Leitung.

Wer mit seiner Leitung Haushalten muss oder wie auch immer, die Datei ist ca. 8,4 GB Groß. Mal so als Info.


----------

